# NGT Banquet March 2nd: List of Donated Items (more items added)



## Necedah (Jan 13, 2013)

Mark your calendars. The date for North Georgia Traditional 
Archery 's annual banquet will be Saturday, March 2nd.

Information on where, time and how to get there in this thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734631


----------



## Necedah (Jan 16, 2013)

Raffle and auction items are starting to happen. 

Roger Boykin, the "Catfish King", has donated an all inclusive trip to Lake Oconee which includes the best shore lunch you ever laid your lips on.

View attachment 714480

Thank you Roger


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for getting this started off Dave!!!!!

Here's a picture of 2 hurricane lanterns handmade by NGTA member Brad Berg for the auction. Made out of cedar, mason jars and homemade beeswax candles....pretty dang cool!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2013)

Seeing HatchetBowDan work a stave many times I was inspired to make this miniature display for the banquet. Maybe the self bow enthusiasts will spend a ticket or two on it. Everything is wood.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 18, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Seeing HatchetBowDan work a stave many times I was inspired to make this miniature display for the banquet. Maybe the self bow enthusiasts will spend a ticket or two on it. Everything is wood.



 Man, that is great Al!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 18, 2013)

Al, that is awesome!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 18, 2013)

That is cool Al! Man I hope I can work it out to make it to this!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 18, 2013)

Al!  You're one heck of an artist/craftsman/gentleman...!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Seeing HatchetBowDan work a stave many times I was inspired to make this miniature display for the banquet. Maybe the self bow enthusiasts will spend a ticket or two on it. Everything is wood.



Al, you have out done yourself again! When I saw the "mini wood pile" carvings you made in the past, I thought they were very cool, but this one is even better! You really got some special carving talents Al!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful work of art Al. Thank you so much.

Dave


----------



## Necedah (Jan 23, 2013)

*Crappie Day*

Dennis wants you to have a crappie day with him on Lake Oconee if you draw the winning ticket for this trip that he has contributed.

Thank you Dennis 

View attachment 714483


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 23, 2013)

Made and donated by Longbow Dave;
this 12" x 12" "Fred Bear Mirror" in a rough cut Cedar Frame.

Thank you Dave!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like to donate a guided bowfishing trip for two. I have the boat and all the equipment needed for adults and children. The trip will be an afternoon/night trip in April-June and I promise a lot of smiles and a good time.  We now run a generator free bowfishing boat so it will be a quiet fun shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2013)

Jerry Russell; there is really not enough words of appreciation.
Thank you!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 24, 2013)

Jerry, thank you so much. This donation is over the top.  

Dave


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 25, 2013)

I am still waiting on several folks but I already have commitments from the following for Donations:

Ned Miller of Stick and String - 1 year printed subscription to Stick and String Magazine

Rasher Quivers - Item TBD

Jay St. Charles of Pacific Yew- Item TBD

Pat Carter of Back Porch Traditional Archery- 1 Dozen Custom Arrows

Hendrie Javier of Kashtuk Bowcraft - Hand made English Longbow

Jay Campbell - 2 signed copies of Longbow:A Hunters Life

Billy Hudson of Flatwoods Custom Bows - Billy and Justin will be building a Flatwoods Custom bow in time for the banquet! 

Steve Angell of Simply Traditional - Simply Traditional T-Shirt XL, STOS Broadheads and more....still working on it.

Ryan Steadman of Hardcore Designs - Ryan will be sending me some Traditional Archery related T-Shirts or Hoodies

Steven Sears of Traditional by Nature - Steven will be sending me something but I do not know yet what it may be.

Once I hear from the ones listed as TBD I will update this post. Still have a lot of people I have not heard back from so I am sure more will be added but we are off to a great start and still have a full month to go!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodness; all of these wonderful items from Paul Redavid, aka P&A Archery.

Endless String Jig and String Stretcher Combo


Feather sanding jigs (6 inch and 11 inch)


Work Sharp Knife and Tool Sharpener


Woodchuck Power Taper Tool


Woodchuck Planing Tool


Feather Tower from Bohning


Bitzenburger Fletching Jig


and a new kids recurve bow from Black Widow


Thank you very much Paul and Carol!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 4, 2013)

Some photos of donations for the raffle that arrived last week.

Hand crafted Hickory English Longbow 65@28 and 3 hand planed poplar arrows with bone heads donated by Hendrie Javier of Kashtuk Bowcraft








Two new copies of "Longbow - A Hunting Life" donated by Jay Campbell







Several shirts and a whole bunch of white vinyl window decals from Ryan Steadman at Hardcore designs.






Also had a couple more commitments for donations of items that have not arrived yet but are on the way.

A birch bark quiver hand crafted by Steve Viau, a friend of mine from the Michigan Longbow Association.






And Richard Meagher of Ozark Custom Calls is donating a hand crafted deer grunt. I have not seen it yet but all of Richards calls are stunning!

More items are coming, will post more pics soon.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Goodness; all of these wonderful items from Paul Redavid, aka P&A Archery.
> 
> Thank you very much Paul and Carol!



WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bowhunterga said:


> Some photos of donations for the raffle that arrived last week.
> 
> Hand crafted Hickory English Longbow and 3 hand planed poplar arrows with bone heads donated by Hendrie Javier of Kashtuk Bowcraft
> 
> ...



Another WOW!!!! Going to be a lot of happy winners this year!! The raffle ticket sales should set an all time record.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 5, 2013)

One Fine Stave Clamp. Made and donated by Trad Bow (Jeff Roberts).

Mighty good clamp, thank you Jeff!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 5, 2013)

I am donating a six bow, mirrored bow rack.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the English longbow, would a pull weight be known? And I love the birch bark quiver!!!!!!!

dang pinenut....that picture looks like you have a large portal in your entranceway floor!!!! 

This list is becoming WAY awesome ya'll!!!!!!

I pm'd with my cousin Steve Phillips....owner of Phillips Outdoors,Inc out of Marietta,GA and he promised a donation of his scents/and urines (not his own but from critters) (I figured Barry would jump on that wording!) and hopefully a cool hide he trapped and tanned himself.....pictures to follow when I get them!!!!!  I also invited him, so hopefully he'll attend as well. Ya'll gotta meet him (Al already has) nice man.....comes from an equally nice family!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm afraid to post anything in here...

...but, I told y'all this was gonna be a big deal!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Feb 5, 2013)

Tomi the ELB is 65@28" I updated the information with the photo below.



Bowhunterga said:


> Tomi the ELB is 65@28" I updated the information with the photo below.



Good Golly........Miss Molly!!!!! Them musta been SOME strong Englishmen folks!!!!!



TNGIRL said:


> Good Golly........Miss Molly!!!!! Them musta been SOME strong Englishmen folks!!!!!



Actually that would have been weak by their standards from what I have read.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Maasai arrow hand made by the Warrior who kept us safe last week in Kenya.  Will have a photo of him wrapping the fletching with a sissal plant [ sword plant]  pretty cool.


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 6, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> I have a Maasai arrow hand made by the Warrior who kept us safe last week in Kenya.  Will have a photo of him wrapping the fletching with a sissal plant [ sword plant]  pretty cool.




Glad you are "Out of Africa" and home safe!!!! missed you at the shoot.....

can't wait to see the arrow!



TNGIRL said:


> Glad you are "Out of Africa" and home safe!!!! missed you at the shoot.....
> 
> can't wait to see the arrow!



Thanks Tomi. A rough one physically but one truly blessed as well.
Had my first run in with a Black Mamba-- he ain't here anymore .



Blueridge said:


> Thanks Tomi. A rough one physically but one truly blessed as well.
> Had my first run in with a Black Mamba-- he ain't here anymore .



You brought the skin back for bow backing right????

No , nobody wanted to touch that thing.

Sure glad YOU are okay Stan!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2013)

A made to order Flatwoods Bow from Billy Hudson!  

Thanks Billy; you rock!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Hatchet Dan bow that I have really enjoyed and feel like it is time to pass it on.

if it will help the cause, I will donate it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2013)

frankwright said:


> I have a Hatchet Dan bow that I have really enjoyed and feel like it is time to pass it on.
> 
> if it will help the cause, I will donate it.



Very nice bow, thank you Mr. Wright!

That is a offset Holey Moley too.
Dan sure leaves his mark on a piece of wood!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 11, 2013)

One of our own knife makers on here,James Levi of LoneHunterKnives, goes by flintlocker on here, has generously agreed to send me this fantastic knife and sheath to raffle for our banquet. I expect it any day now, from his pm today to me. It has a small blemish on the sig stamp but needless to say, it's a beauty that I plan to put plenty of tickets in to win!!! James hasn't been on our site for too long, but he has alot of talent ya'll!!!  
I really love to showcase the many wonderful artists we have on our site!!! 
Thank You so much for your generous gift to NGT.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 11, 2013)

Look at the pm I got from my friends today, The Cochrans. I just copied and pasted the words Casey had written. Thank you so much Casey and Jenn!!!


*"This is Casey Cochran; me and Jenn have recently started a small and humble trad archery supply business "Woods Walker Traditional Archery". We would like to donate from the business a Bearpaw Deluxe Fletching Jig and enough feathers to fletch a dozen arrows for the banquet. We hope this will help out. 

P.S. We can't wait, we missed the last one. Will not be missing this years. See you there. "*


----------



## StringRash (Feb 12, 2013)

How much will Raffle tickets cost? I need to make sure I can buy enough tickets to get that knife. Sorry Tomi!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 12, 2013)

StringRash said:


> How much will Raffle tickets cost? I need to make sure I can buy enough tickets to get that knife. Sorry Tomi!



pm sent


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 12, 2013)

I really like that knife. I want that knife.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought I'd make one o' these and donate it too.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2013)

pine nut said:


> Thought I'd make one o' these and donate it too.


Very nice of you Bill. Sure hope you and Karen can make it to the banquet. 

I love the one Skunkhound made and gave to me. I have my primitive bows and arrows displayed on it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got James Levi's donated knife and sheath in the mail today, it is one sweet knife ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 25, 2013)

My cousin Steve Phillips is putting his donation in the mail today for me to bring..... 

I also asked and received donations over the weekend at The Pre-Spring Fling in Ala from Clyde Gaskins from Camden,TN, Wayne Ahl of TW-Archery, and some wonderful ciders from Bobby Phipps, owner of Rock Pile Farms outta Tracy City,TN.  I did good ya'll!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 25, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> I did good ya'll!!!!



As always. Way to go Tomi!


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 25, 2013)

I just finished a bow rack similar to Pine Nuts that I'll be donating.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 26, 2013)

WOW, Steve Phillips of Phillips Outdoors sent me the pkg yesterday and it showed up on my doorstep today!!!! 
here's a couple pics of that box's contents......super cool scents and lures and urine , there's alot of them!!!!
I'll have his business cards to give out, but for your knowledge of what each different scent/lure does....ck out his websight, he explains their use and shows pics of the kills each scent achieved, that way you'll know what to put your ticket in!!!!!! useful knowledge for sure!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2013)

This Saturday!


----------



## John V. (Feb 28, 2013)

Wasn't sure I would get this done in time but it is ready to go.  Just making a sheath for it now.  Nothing fancy, but I think people will find it a useful size and style.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2013)

John V. said:


> Wasn't sure I would get this done in time but it is ready to go.  Just making a sheath for it now.  Nothing fancy, but I think people will find it a useful size and style.
> 
> Very nice John; good job!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 28, 2013)

John V. said:


> Wasn't sure I would get this done in time but it is ready to go.  Just making a sheath for it now.  Nothing fancy, but I think people will find it a useful size and style.



WOW, that's VERY nice John. I really like your logo.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2013)

I like it!


----------

